# Desperate For Work



## NYSawBoss (Aug 1, 2004)

Just recently moved from NY to Oldsmar, FL in the Tampa area. I was wondering if any tree service companies are looking to add another hard worker to their roster. Looking for full time plus if available. Cell Number 516-351-7361 Home 813-854-3305


Anthony


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 11, 2005)

check out our web site www.dotpalms.com and come on down


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 11, 2005)

vharrison,
Welcome to Arboristsite. That thread is really old. Tony has since moved back to NY and is happily employed working in Central Park.


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 11, 2005)

did you check out the web site


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 11, 2005)

vharrison2 said:


> did you check out the web site



Yep.


----------



## DDM (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow. I Grew up in Key Largo I sometimes Wundered How much fun it would be to do tree work in the Keys! With the cost of living down there i bet that makes things interesting...


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 11, 2005)

yes, yes it does It is not cheap to live down here but we pay our guys well.


----------



## magicmic (Mar 30, 2005)

*are you a climber ?*

what kind of experience do you have and what kind of pay u lookin for?


----------

